# Computers!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's time. Time to take this thing and toss it in the woods. It's giving me all sorts of trouble lately. I was bill paying but one website couldn't be found yet when I checked websites that report who might be down they found nothing. I finally restarted my computer and bingo! There was the website I wanted.

Choosing what to get is part of my issue. I will not have Windows 10. I've been a Microsoft user since the very beginning but over the years they've taken more and more user autonomy away. I'm over that.

Can I justify buying an Apple? Does anyone have one that they can rave about?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I have always used PC (Windows) based computers, I could never get comfortable with Apple. I have friends that swear by them and wont touch a PC. I think, mostly, it's what your used to and most comfortable with.

Unfortunately, Windows 10 is all your going to get in a new computer. Microsoft has pretty much stopped doing updates and support for everything else. The main thing I would suggest is make sure you get one with more storage (hard drive) than you think you will need. I made the mistake of buying a small cheapo to carry to work so that I would have something to plink on when I'm in the motel. I didn't really pay attention to the storage space, it is too small to download the Windows 10 updates. So, now every time I turn the damned thing on, it tries to download it and gives me an error message.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Everything that Tom said...I concur. I wouldn't use an apple if you gave it to me free. And yes, you won't get anything other than W10 on a new computer. That being said, you can buy older operating systems and overwrite W10 if you want but like Tom said, you can't get updates or support for those OS's


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not getting updates makes them rather useless in the long term. 

I'm limited on data, that whole thing of using my data to update someone else's windows does not sit well with me. I read a couple of folks who have the same data limitations as I do complaining that their computers are useless until it's done. 

I don't like that I can't pick and choose what update I want. Too many of the updates now is to benefit Microsoft in some way. 

I don't think I'll have an issue using IOS. All I've had the past ten years are Apple phones so I am familiar with the operating system.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

Apple computers were always what my graphic design and photoshop classes used. They are really simple, rarely had problems, and if there was a problem... usually a restart fixed it. It does take a little getting used to, but if you have used both an apple and android phone then you know what I’m talking about. It’s hard to switch but once you are comfortable it’s fine. The only problem I have with Apple is the cost. I’m not picky and I have... i think it was 150-200 dollar laptop from Best Buy. The trick with not having enough space for updates is to get an SD card to put everything on. I also had to delete some extra backup copy of a previous version of Windows floating around on there. That doesn’t really help you get past the windows 10 though. You might look into Google’s laptops, i think they have their own operating system, or Linux.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

It still works for surfing around the internet, which is all I use it for. I'm sure at sometime it will crap out and I'll pay better attention next time. 

I agree, if all that downloaded was the operating system, I'd probably be fine. But, Microsoft loves to bundle all their other junk with it. Ninety percent of it I don't use, not even on my bigger computers at home. 

I've used iPhones for years too, just never could make the switch on computers. I've used PC's for years, even back when you had to install DOS and Windows separately. It's just what I'm used to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I've had several tell me to give Linux a whirl. I know that you can get Dell computers with Linux preloaded. But they also contain Windows 10. 

Most of my computer use is online anymore. And pics that I save to it. 

I used my hub's Android and hated it. Way too cumbersome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomC said:


> It still works for surfing around the internet, which is all I use it for. I'm sure at sometime it will crap out and I'll pay better attention next time.
> 
> I agree, if all that downloaded was the operating system, I'd probably be fine. But, Microsoft loves to bundle all their other junk with it. Ninety percent of it I don't use, not even on my bigger computers at home.
> 
> I've used iPhones for years too, just never could make the switch on computers. I've used PC's for years, even back when you had to install DOS and Windows separately. It's just what I'm used to.


That's another pet peeve of mine, taking DOS where we can't get to it. Did you ever notice that if you deleted a file or a software that parts still lingered on the hard drive? At least when I had access to DOS I could go hunt those fragments and delete them. Even defragger wouldn't get rid of them.

Their tracking junk they can keep. They've kept trying to hide it in my updates for Windows 7 and I keep hiding those updates. But I'm tired of having to check every frigging update for their spyware.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I wish I could go back to XP, I loved that version.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me too. They kept messing around and messing around so now they've got a whole lot of people that hate them.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

I had to get a new computer a few months ago. It is HP with windows 10. I've always used windows so no experience with apple. As others have said, it's what you're used to and prefer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not just the cost of an Apple, it's the usability. Have I gotten to an age where I don't want to learn something new? But it's not really new since I've had Apple phones for so long. 

Windows 10 is just not an option.


----------

